# Max siezes of Scolopendra species - only photos please



## Greg Pelka (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey!
Please post here ONLY photos of your biggest specimens with ruller.
Add specie, size, age if you know, origin, etc 
I'm starting:

_Scolopendra sp._ Ecquador [gigantea robusta], adult specimen - BL 23cm 






_Scolopendra hermosa_ - Peru, adult specimen - BL 14cm






_Scolopendra subspinipes multilans_ - China, subadult - BL 15cm






_Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ 'Blue-ring leg', adult female - BL 15cm






_Alipes grandidieri integer_, adult female - BL 9cm






Best regards
Greg


----------



## Scolopendro (Feb 7, 2008)

This is my big S. gigantea. The size was almost 27 cm as you can see in the picture. Unfortunately this nice animal died last week


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 7, 2008)

OK Greg, I will post pics of average size sp I have along with a big pic of a Scolopendra heros castaneiceps I used to have.  Sorry, already broke the rule, I will work on it next few days.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 7, 2008)

Central Tx Scolopendra polymorpha @ 7cm.  I think there is a possibility this is not S. polymorpha.  Rather large adults from central Tx are only around 7cm.  They have aqua blue colored legs getting darker further from their body.






Scolopendra heros castaneiceps.  A typically sized adult at around 15 cm.  I have a pic of a 24cm S. h. castaneiceps that was easily 26cm at rest.  I will try to find the walking pic later and post it.






An unknown sp from w tx @ 13 to 14cm.  Some say it is probably a form of S. polymorpha but nobody knows for sure at this point.  I'm a little afraid of this one even though I have picked it up.  What's that crinkling noise, is it CID?










oops, too much beer, this is why I don't keep poisonous snakes.


----------



## Siner (Dec 3, 2016)

My Scolopendra Morsitans is also very huge. He is over 29 cm long with sensors. Just the body size is over 23 cm long.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 3, 2016)

Doubt it was fully grown but it was this size when I owned it.

Hispanola giant red.


----------

